# Freecycle is so great



## SkyWarrior (Jun 10, 2013)

My DH joined me working for our own company.  He wanted his own workspace.

I got a desk and chair from a student who was freecycling her furniture after graduating.  I had a good desk lamp that I got as an evaluation piece for Amazon Vine.  And I bought a filing cabinet from Home Resource, which is a revamp/recycle group.  

Cost for all that?  $10.

The desk and chair probably cost more than $300 new.  My DH was so tickled he has a workspace now.  Does anyone else here use Freecycle?


----------

